# Reapplying for the Fall-- Questions (UCLA, USC, NYU, AFI)



## Buusey

Hey everyone! I had a question about reapplying to the aforementioned MFA Directing programs and what should change in your application. I made it to the interview round for UCLA last year but wasn't selected (after some bad luck regarding not being informed about pitching a film and just general nerves/unpreparedness during the interview). They said the strongest portion of my application was my personal statement and letters. Should I drastically change any of my application materials? I want to potentially use the same letters, maybe swap one out for a newer contact for a different perspective. I also really loved my personal statement but with a few things having happened this past year, how should I update it with the word count also being considered? Any other tips?

Also, I was passed up for USC and NYU and I want to add AFI this year. However, I know USC and NYU had additional portions to their application, including a reel which was not very strong for me, and some writing exercises which I could've spent more time on. So I plan on having those being different, but should I use the same personal statement/letters if I was already told it was strong? Tips for this as well?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chris W

Dennis Chan said:


> Hey everyone! I had a question about reapplying to the aforementioned MFA Directing programs and what should change in your application. I made it to the interview round for UCLA last year but wasn't selected (after some bad luck regarding not being informed about pitching a film and just general nerves/unpreparedness during the interview). They said the strongest portion of my application was my personal statement and letters. Should I drastically change any of my application materials? I want to potentially use the same letters, maybe swap one out for a newer contact for a different perspective. I also really loved my personal statement but with a few things having happened this past year, how should I update it with the word count also being considered? Any other tips?
> 
> Also, I was passed up for USC and NYU and I want to add AFI this year. However, I know USC and NYU had additional portions to their application, including a reel which was not very strong for me, and some writing exercises which I could've spent more time on. So I plan on having those being different, but should I use the same personal statement/letters if I was already told it was strong? Tips for this as well?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



It sounds to me like you did a good job with your personal papers. Your instincts are correct in how you should update it. The other thing I can suggest is to think of some pitches and practice pitching to people.


----------



## Buusey

Chris W said:


> It sounds to me like you did a good job with your personal papers. Your instincts are correct in how you should update it. The other thing I can suggest is to think of some pitches and practice pitching to people.


Thanks for the reply! I went with a brand new SoP that only alluded to the original that covered the past year only a bit but included an entirely new theme to make it read differently enough. I also included the original in the version I sent in, and a brand new treatment that more went along with the theme of my SoP. Hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## Chris W

Dennis Chan said:


> Thanks for the reply! I went with a brand new SoP that only alluded to the original that covered the past year only a bit but included an entirely new theme to make it read differently enough. I also included the original in the version I sent in, and a brand new treatment that more went along with the theme of my SoP. Hope everything turns out ok!



Sounds like you did great. You'll hear back in the new year? Do you know how many applicants they get?


----------



## Buusey

Chris W said:


> Sounds like you did great. You'll hear back in the new year? Do you know how many applicants they get?


Last year was a tick over 1,000 I believe with about 70ish interviewed for the Production track. I'm not sure if things are trending up or down in terms of applicants/acceptances year to year but my guess is there'll be more applicants.


----------



## Chris W

Dennis Chan said:


> Last year was a tick over 1,000 I believe with about 70ish interviewed for the Production track. I'm not sure if things are trending up or down in terms of applicants/acceptances year to year but my guess is there'll be more applicants.


Wow that's a lot of people. How many do they accept?


----------



## Buusey

Chris W said:


> Wow that's a lot of people. How many do they accept?


Just about a dozen I want to say for Directing. Cinematography was really really low. Like 3 or so people I think. It was some crazy statistic like that.


----------



## Chris W

Dennis Chan said:


> Just about a dozen I want to say for Directing. Cinematography was really really low. Like 3 or so people I think. It was some crazy statistic like that.


Wow. Good luck! You mentioned that you were applying to NYU and AFI too?


----------



## Buusey

Chris W said:


> Wow. Good luck! You mentioned that you were applying to NYU and AFI too?


Not this time, no. My previous application for NYU wasn't strong enough so I have to build more on that and for AFI, I don't think I would've had a strong application for that either until I've built up more of a portfolio.


----------



## Koodae Kim

Hi guys, 

I'm AFI producing fellow, just graduated in this June. 
Currently I'm producing a short film for HBO competition and wondering if you are interested in G/E position and production dept for this project. 



*Here is information about our project:*

*Title:  *The Oak Tree and Omusubi 

*Project: *Short film for HBO Competition 

*HBO Competition*: HBO Announces 'APA Visionaries,' Short Film Contest for Asian-American Directors

*Synopsis:* (this is a heartwarming drama based on a true story)

In pre-World War II Los Angeles, a young Japanese girl learns the tradition and beauty behind her family's business, until the fateful day December 7th shutters the world she knows. Ten years later, the irrevocably altered, the unspoken pledge of a stranger will open up the world to her again. 

*Genre: *Drama

*Story Period:* 1942 ~ 1959

*Director:* Masanori Baba Masanori Baba - IMDbPro (His short "Chiyo" was one of the semi finalists for Academy's short live action, Short Film Chiyo｜短編映画／千代のお迎え公式サイト) 

*Producer*: Koodae Kim Koodae Kim - IMDbPro

*Shooting date:* 

10/19 @ Thousand Oaks from 6AM ~ 8PM 

10/20 @ Little Tokyo from 5PM ~ 6AM

10/21 @ LIttle Tokyo from 5PM ~ 6AM



No paid, Gas pay for Thousand Oaks location,  IMDB credit and meals are provided. 

I'm from AFI producing discipline and my AFI cinematography fellow also helps me on this project. So if any of you want to get more on-set experience and connect to the recent AFI fellows to get insightful feedback about AFI, please PM me. My email is koodaekim.afi@gmail.com. 

Looking forward to hearing back from you!

Koodae


----------

